# Problems configuring kmttg



## userdoba (Jun 7, 2009)

I just recently upgraded from WIN XP to WIN 7. When I had WIN XP I used kmttg to convert mpg programs to mpg4. I did this after using VideoReDo to strip commercials from my Tivo files. When I installed kmttg in WIN XP, I don't recall having all of the problems I'm now experiencing. After adding a file that I want to convert, and pressing Start, the following error messages appeared:
encode name is not set.
invalid encode name selected.
valid names are:
invalid encoding profile for this job.
I read the README.html document to try to fix this problem, but I don't understand what I'm supposed to do to fix this problem.
Thank you in advance for any help you can give.
Dan Cordoba


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Sounds like you have an improper kmttg installation since it can't find any encoding profiles. The top level where you installed kmttg should have folders such as:
AtomicParsley
comskip
curl
encode
ffmpeg
handbrake
mencoder
service
tivodecode

Each should contain files and the "encode" folder should contain a bunch of files ending in .enc.
To install start with a fresh download of kmttg_v0p7l.zip
Unzip that into a new folder called "kmttg" (or whatever you want) and you should see the folder structure above. Then double-click on kmttg.jar and go from there.


----------



## userdoba (Jun 7, 2009)

moyekj said:


> Sounds like you have an improper kmttg installation since it can't find any encoding profiles. The top level where you installed kmttg should have folders such as:
> AtomicParsley
> comskip
> curl
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion Moyekj.
After following you instructions, I got the same result. The only items at the top level are:
encode folder
service folder
kmttg file
kmttg.jar
README.html.

Could it be that kmttg is not compatible with Windows 7?
Dan Cordoba


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

userdoba said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Moyekj.
> After following you instructions, I got the same result. The only items at the top level are:
> encode folder
> service folder
> ...


 Runs fine on Win 7. Sounds like you are not running kmttg.jar in that folder as none of the tools are installed. Make sure you double-click on the kmttg.jar file in that folder. It should then prompt you to download tools, specify MAK, etc. After that the other folders are created and config.ini file is saved to same folder as that kmttg.jar. If that's not happening then you are either not running that kmttg.jar or perhaps it's a file permissions/firewall issue of some sort, like if you don't have admin privileges and are writing to somewhere that needs those privileges.


----------



## userdoba (Jun 7, 2009)

Maybe telling you what happens when I try to launch kmttg will give you a clue about what's wrong. First it tells me "Required tools not detected. Download and install them?". I click OK and it proceeds to list about 50 lines of info, such as: Extracting directory c:\users\Dan\AppData\Local\Temp\Templ_kmttg_V0p71.zip\Atomic Parsley/" It also asks me to enter my MAK key, which I do. After that I can scroll down to the bottom of the 50 or so lines of "Extracting directory...". It then says, Refreshing encoding profiles, and then in red it says "Encoding profiles dir not valid: c:\Users\Dan\AppData\Local\Temp1_kmttg_v0p71.zip\encode." So, is that the problem? Are the encoding profiles in the wrong directory? How do I get them in the correct directory?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

That's a very strange folder structure with .zip in the name and under Temp directory. Where are you unzipping kmttg zip file to? i.e. What folder is kmttg.jar in that you double-click on?

Try the following.
1. Create a folder such as:
c:\kmttg
2. Unzip the kmttg zip file directly into that folder such that kmttg.jar and the other files in the zip package land under c:\kmttg
3. Now proceed as normal by double-clicking on c:\kmttg\kmttg.jar


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

It sounds like you are double-clicking on zip file and running kmttg.jar within the zip file. You need to extract the contents of the zip file first and then double click on kmttg.jar.


----------



## userdoba (Jun 7, 2009)

You are absolutely right. I was running kmttg within the zip file. Before I upgraded to WIN 7, I used WinZip to extract files. It always asked for the destination location for the extracted files. To save space after upgrading I decided to use the Windows extractor instead. It never gave the option of where to extract, so I moved the zip file to the destination folder(C:\Program Files\kmttg), and extracted there. Since you pointed out that error, I learned that you can designate the destination folder by right clicking on the zip file instead of simply double-clicking it.
Now, I have a different problem. When I double-click on kmttg.jar, and answer Yes to downloading the required tools, the following messages come up before the request to enter the MAK:
Downloading file: http:/kmttg.googlecode.com/files/kmttg_win32_tools_v0p7j.zip
File or path not found: C:\Program Files\kmttg\kmttg_win32_tools_v0p7j.zip (Access is denied) (in red)
Adding detected Tivo: My Tivo
Problem writing to config file: C:\Program Files\kmttg.ini (in red)
MAK not specified or not correct (in red)
Next, I entered the MAK and click OK and the following additional message appears (in red):
Problem writing to config file: C:\Program Files\kmttg.ini.
Now what?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Now you are having permissions problem - kmttg doesn't have write access to that location. You need to either install as administrator or create a folder outside of c:\Program Files\ which locks down permissions pretty tightly.


----------



## userdoba (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, that did it. Thank you for hanging in there for me. That was a long ride.
Thank you so much.
Dan Cordoba


----------



## userdoba (Jun 7, 2009)

I spoke too soon. While I was able to get kmttg to convert an MPG video file to MPG4 with scads of help from moyekj, the converted file has no audio. What setting(s) do I have to tweak in order to get audio?
Thanks
Dan Cordoba


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

What encoding profile are you using? Many players such as Windows Media Center can't handle playback of mp4 container with AC3 audio. If Videolan VLC player can't play it then perhaps you have problems, otherwise it's just a missing codec or inadequate media player for the job.


----------



## userdoba (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm using what I assume is the default profile (ff_h264_high_rate). What profile should I be using? Both Video VLC Player and Streambaby can play both video and sound, but the synch is off with both of them. Will a different profile fix the out of synch problem?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Try one of the Hanbrake profiles if you are having sync issues, such as:
hb_television or hb_appletv


----------



## userdoba (Jun 7, 2009)

As you suggested, I used hb_television, and that solved the sync problem. However, it took about 10 hours to complete the conversion. Is that normal, for a 45 minute HD TV show, or do I have to tweak some other setting?
Thanks again for all of your help.
Dan


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

encoding is very CPU intensive, so unless you have a good computer for that task it's going to take a while. I don't think you ever mentioned what your target device is for playback of the recordings? If you are just going to play it back on a computer then just leave it as mpeg2 (i.e. no encoding necessary) since that will be best quality. If you are targeting a portable device then the profiles for portable devices should be quicker as they are lower resolution and bitrate.


----------



## userdoba (Jun 7, 2009)

My target device is Tivo. I want to stream the converted video via Streambaby. What I had been doing successfully with WIN XP was transferring Tivo files to my PC using Tivo Desktop, stripping the commercials with VideoReDo TV Suite, then converting the resulting MPG files to MPEG-4 with ktmmg, then streaming the resulting MPEG-4 file back to my Tivo with Streambaby. Since upgrading to WIN 7, I haven't been able to get the end product to work. To my dismay, the kmttg process which takes 10 - 11 hours, results in a mkv file which plays great on VLC media Player, but does nothing but sputter when I try to play the file on Tivo via Streambaby.


----------



## Citrus (Oct 15, 2009)

If you do that, you're essentially double-converting. Leave it as an MPEG2. It'll take up a lot more space, but it'll take a lot less time and have good quality at the end of the trip when you watch it.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

userdoba said:


> My target device is Tivo. I want to stream the converted video via Streambaby. What I had been doing successfully with WIN XP was transferring Tivo files to my PC using Tivo Desktop, stripping the commercials with VideoReDo TV Suite, then converting the resulting MPG files to MPEG-4 with ktmmg, then streaming the resulting MPEG-4 file back to my Tivo with Streambaby. Since upgrading to WIN 7, I haven't been able to get the end product to work. To my dismay, the kmttg process which takes 10 - 11 hours, results in a mkv file which plays great on VLC media Player, but does nothing but sputter when I try to play the file on Tivo via Streambaby.


 If you enable VRD QS Fix step (since you have VideoRedo), then you can use the ffmpeg encoding profiles without having A/V sync issues, and ffmpeg encodes are generally much faster than Handbrake. i.e. Before encoding you want to make sure to run QS Fix to clean up glitches in the original mpeg2 recording before sending to ffmpeg for encode. Is there a reason you are not using VRD QS Fix on your Win 7 setup?


----------



## userdoba (Jun 7, 2009)

I have use QS Fix to deal with issues occurring while running Ad-Detective on a low definition Tivo files that had some high definition commercials in them. This is the extent of my knowledge re QS Fix. Just as you suggested, I used QS Fix on an MPG file created by VRD, then used ff_h264_high_rate encoding in kmttg. The resulting mp4 worked perfectly with StreamBaby, and without a sync problem. Furthermore, the encoding was done after I came back to it after being gone for 2 1/2 hours. Now, I'm a happy camper. All is back to the way it was with WIN XP. Thanks, again for all of your help.


----------



## chazas (Jan 18, 2007)

moyekj said:


> Now you are having permissions problem - kmttg doesn't have write access to that location. You need to either install as administrator or create a folder outside of c:\Program Files\ which locks down permissions pretty tightly.


Having the same problem on a Windows 7 computer. How do I install as administrator? There's no right-click option to do so as far as I can tell. I would rather keep these files with my other program files.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

chazas said:


> Having the same problem on a Windows 7 computer. How do I install as administrator? There's no right-click option to do so as far as I can tell. I would rather keep these files with my other program files.


Therer might one more way that you can try. Click on the properties of the drive that contains the kmttg folder. Click on security. Make sure that all 4 have permission to use checked.


----------



## chazas (Jan 18, 2007)

Couldn't get that to work so I put it in a different folder. It downloaded the tools fine.

But now I'm having trouble getting VideoRedo encoding profiles. Browsing for the VRD path through the dialog box doesn't work, as in the VRD folder it shows only subfolders, not other files such as the .exe for the program.

So I cut and paste the path from the desktop shortcut or from the Windows Explorer window for the program folder, and I get the following. Then nothing happens, no profiles are loaded. Help, please!!! I never had any problems with XP, grrrr.


VideoRedo path setting not a valid dir: 'C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite4\VideoReDo4.exe'
Configuration saved to file: C:\KMTTG\config.ini
Refreshing encoding profiles

PS: If I take off the executable reference in the path as per the instructions, I get the following error:


Configuration saved to file: C:\KMTTG\config.ini
Refreshing encoding profiles
C:\Users\Charlie\AppData\Local\Temp\VRD7058024206649695327.vbs(2, 1) WScript.CreateObject: Could not locate automation class named "VideoReDo.VideoReDoSilent".

Encountered problems obtaining encoding profiles from VideoRedo


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

chazas said:


> Couldn't get that to work so I put it in a different folder. It downloaded the tools fine.
> 
> But now I'm having trouble getting VideoRedo encoding profiles. Browsing for the VRD path through the dialog box doesn't work, as in the VRD folder it shows only subfolders, not other files such as the .exe for the program.
> 
> ...


C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite4 is the correct setting for kmttg. The VideoReDoSilent error is because VideoRedo hasn't registered COM objects with Windows. You need to run the GUI version at least once following installation in order for that to happen. You may have to use "Run as Administrator" once with the VRD GUI if that still doesn't do the trick.
Welcome to the crappy world of Windows UAC. You can save yourself a lot of this kind of trouble by disabling UAC in Windows...


----------



## chazas (Jan 18, 2007)

Running VRD as administrator worked. Thanks.



moyekj said:


> C:\Program Files (x86)\VideoReDoTVSuite4 is the correct setting for kmttg. The VideoReDoSilent error is because VideoRedo hasn't registered COM objects with Windows. You need to run the GUI version at least once following installation in order for that to happen. You may have to use "Run as Administrator" once with the VRD GUI if that still doesn't do the trick.
> Welcome to the crappy world of Windows UAC. You can save yourself a lot of this kind of trouble by disabling UAC in Windows...


----------



## Dajad (Oct 7, 1999)

For what it's worth, I had a similar error running the kmttg.jar file directly from where i installed it in Windows 7, ie:

c:\Program Files\kmttg

However, I ran the .jar file from COMMAND (ie: as a DOS box program) run as an administrator. From then on out it worked just fine. 

A bit odd, but an acceptable solution.

...Dale


----------



## Stuxnet (Feb 9, 2011)

Dajad said:


> For what it's worth, I had a similar error running the kmttg.jar file directly from where i installed it in Windows 7, ie:
> 
> c:\Program Files\kmttg
> 
> ...


Done that... but I didn't care to give apps Admin elevation... another approach is to install kmttg to

c:\kmttg (fwiw, I use d:\kmttg)

Then you wouldn't have to elevate permissions (Run as Admin)... If you don't want your apps on root, try

c:\Programs\kmttg

that should circumvent Windows... though I've not tried that path personally.


----------

